

Ask HN: Any good examples of online mentoring websites? - emrgx

Seems like online mentoring is an underserved service and all the sites I have found look outdated. Know of any good ones?
======
elviejo
What sites have you already looked at?

~~~
emrgx
[http://www.icouldbe.org/](http://www.icouldbe.org/)
[http://www.horsesmouth.co.uk/](http://www.horsesmouth.co.uk/)
[http://www.score.org/mentors](http://www.score.org/mentors)
[http://www.mentornet.net/](http://www.mentornet.net/)

Mentor net looked the most up to date but doesn't show anything about the
platform. Im interested in sites that differentiate themselves
technologically.

------
sabis136
www.pracly.com provides e-Advising for under $10 and that makes its pricing
unbeatable

------
dylanhassinger
clarity.fm sohelpful.me google helpouts

~~~
emrgx
Clarity.fm looks great. Sohelpful.me looks promising- I like the call schedule
feature it has. Thank you very much.

